# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  It's the GM I tells you.

## Neils

http://naturalsociety.com/monsanto-b...research-firm/

I honestly don't think I have anything polite to add about the content of the article itself, but I thought it was entertaining.

I especially like that the article pretty much only references other articles on that site and the one external link I clicked on gives an error.

Are all the books wrong and Maize and Wheat are actually major foraging crops for bees?

----------


## Jon

Enough of your frankenfoods

I'm with Robbie.
Organic Popcorn which will not cross with GMO corn gets my vote.




> Robbie says:	
> September 8, 2012 at 5:00 pm	
> 
> I totally agree with you Mark. It was the first thing that came to my mind when i saw the headline. I am just sick about this. Folks, start putting away food that you can store for long periods of time. Within a few short years, we will have food shortages (especially important foods like fruits, some veggies, and other grains that require pollination, etc.) The only corn i eat is organic popcorn because it doesn’t cross pollinate with GMO or other corns…it is a separate species.
> 
> Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/monsanto-b...#ixzz29asexI3L

----------


## gavin

LOL!  We could do with folk like Robbie on this forum to liven it up a little.

----------


## Rosie

I thought we already had a couple - naming no names of course.

----------


## Don Ember

Er, does this mean I should hang on to all those tins of beans I put up in the attic for when the end of the world came a few years ago?

----------


## Jon

> Er, does this mean I should hang on to all those tins of beans I put up in the attic for when the end of the world came a few years ago?


As long as they are Heinz rather than GM soya.

----------


## Don Ember

Is the mighty wind created by Heinz more or less mighty than that engendered by GM soya?  Your reply could be pertinent in a small household.

----------


## gavin

... and if you produced some GM soya ... errr ... wind, would you have to label it accordingly if it came from more a than 1% GM source?  Should the ECJ be told about this anomaly?!

----------


## Jon

The GM wind is more of a bluster than a bone fide mighty wind.

----------

